# you know you like mantids when...



## Malti (Aug 16, 2011)

1. a fly comes buzzing, you think...FOOD

2. your's gfs ebay is full of mantis searches, even though she's scared of insects :lol: 

3. carry around an empty container, just in case you find something interesting.

4. stopped mid-smooch to check out something...which was really a twig not a mantid...


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay #3 is totally me. :lol:


----------



## Survivor7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've thought about carrying around a small container at work because I'm constantly finding new insects and some I just _have_ to bring home


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 16, 2011)

5. A threat pose is amusing and endearing


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 16, 2011)

#1 all the way for me


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 16, 2011)

when your facebook photos are 90% mantis and 10% yourself

=/ me all the way lol


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 16, 2011)

In the spring, you see a huge flight of newly eclosed painted lady butterflies, swooping and tumbling through the undergrowth in a riot of color, and you think, "Wow! What a beautiful sight! Not much meat on them, though."


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 16, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> 5. A threat pose is amusing and endearing


I agree. My Chinese male recently matured two days ago and just figured out his wings today. He's been using his threat display a lot today and now he raises his "checkered" wings. It's really pretty. :tt1:


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 16, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> In the spring, you see a huge flight of newly eclosed painted lady butterflies, swooping and tumbling through the undergrowth in a riot of color, and you think, "Wow! What a beautiful sight! Not much meat on them, though."


 :lol:


----------



## Malti (Aug 16, 2011)

7. watching a documentary...and thinking, now my ghost would like to munch that!


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 16, 2011)

8.You see mantis in your dreams.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 16, 2011)

9. When someone mentions a country they're visiting and the first thing you think about is what species of mantid can be found


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Aug 16, 2011)

10. when you go to sleep everyday after 1 am feeding your mantids


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Aug 16, 2011)

11. When you wife told you... I think you love more your mantids than me  ?


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 16, 2011)

12. Raise a funeral for an adult that died of old age =P


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2011)

When your wife see's you talk to your mantis so many times that she starts doing it too, and sometimes you both swear there answering back...


----------



## Malti (Aug 17, 2011)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> 11. When you wife told you... I think you love more your mantids than me  ?


and mentally you say yes before you notice :lol:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 18, 2011)

you know you like mantids when...

...you have a thousand pet bugs and mantises are the most time consuming, but you keep getting more and more of them, year after year.

you know you like mantids when...

...neighbors come into the house for the first time and politely look at the mantises and then leave sooner than you thought they would, and you realize that they harbored judgmental thoughts about these amazing insects (and you), and then you in turn judge them as not being very interesting people as they go back to their houses and kick the cat for using the corner of the couch as a scratching post again during their absence.


----------



## Malti (Aug 18, 2011)

when you dream about allying with ghost mantids which at 1st instar are 4ft tall...against an evil huge chinese mantid :lol:


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 18, 2011)

Malti said:


> when you dream about allying with ghost mantids which at 1st instar are 4ft tall...against an evil huge chinese mantid :lol:


Okay that'd be a really cool dream. :lol:


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 18, 2011)

... when you check this forum first thing when you wake up and last thing before you go to bed.


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 18, 2011)

Hahaha! This is hilarious and true. Um okay: You know you like mantids when...

...ever your arm or leg hurts, you wish you could molt and gain a new one.

You know you like mantids when...

...you're driving on a highway and you constantly look over at the weeds and fields *off* the road.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 18, 2011)

mantidsaresweet said:


> ... when you check this forum first thing when you wake up and last thing before you go to bed.


And once an hour in between! What do you mean, "Sorry. no new content."? Go out and get some! I need my fix! I need my fix!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 18, 2011)

I get more excited about my daily post digest than emails from real people.


----------



## Malti (Aug 19, 2011)

just said good morning to Gwai my mantis... :blink:


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 19, 2011)

When you can't go a day without getting on this forum.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 20, 2011)

is it weird that i just woke up from a dream where me and my friends were riding giant mantises into a war against phasmids i think they are called? Incase you guys were wodering my mantis was a cross betwwen a idolo and a dragon :lol:


----------



## Malti (Aug 20, 2011)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> is it weird that i just woke up from a dream where me and my friends were riding giant mantises into a war against phasmids i think they are called? Incase you guys were wodering my mantis was a cross betwwen a idolo and a dragon :lol:


 :lol: cool dream!

you know ... when you're late, misses is telling you to get the F ready, and still have a quick check on the forums, cause an idea sprang to mind :lol:


----------



## Malti (Aug 22, 2011)

when you switch off the fan in 30 C / 86 F with high humidity....as the mantises don't like it...


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 22, 2011)

Malti said:


> when you switch off the fan in 30 C / 86 F with high humidity....as the mantises don't like it...


A couple weeks ago there was a HUGE heat dome in the US (You might have heard of it outside the US), and it lasted for like two and a half weeks here. Our AC went out during the first week, and temps in my ghost enclosure went up to like 100 degrees Farenheit, so I had a small, low powered fan going by my ghost cage until the AC was fixed, and that seemed to keep it down to the mid 80s.


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 22, 2011)

Malti said:


> just said good morning to Gwai my mantis... :blink:


Sometimes I tell my Chinese good night. :blink:


----------



## Malti (Aug 22, 2011)

Idolofreak said:


> Sometimes I tell my Chinese good night. :blink:


my mantis are in my room, last thing I check, first thing when I wake up :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, I've been known to talk to the mantids. Yesterday I cleaned out a a cube of Oxyopsis and accidentally disturbed the last one to molt. I helped him with his old skin and told him straight up that I would pamper him until this morning, but after that he was on his own.He was fine this morning and I don't think that that was a coincidence.

But since I am old and live alone, I do try to monitor these things and checked with my psychiatrist. He says that there is no more harm in talking with your mantids than with your dog. and he asked me if the mantids ever talked back. I said very seldom (I wonder what they say on New World, Amberly?! "Claws! Claws!"). He said that that was OK too, but that if i ever started arguing with them I should check in for a possible increase in my medication. A word to the wise!


----------



## Malti (Aug 22, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah, I've been known to talk to the mantids. Yesterday I cleaned out a a cube of Oxyopsis and accidentally disturbed the last one to molt. I helped him with his old skin and told him straight up that I would pamper him until this morning, but after that he was on his own.He was fine this morning and I don't think that that was a coincidence.
> 
> But since I am old and live alone, I do try to monitor these things and checked with my psychiatrist. He says that there is no more harm in talking with your mantids than with your dog. and he asked me if the mantids ever talked back. I said very seldom (I wonder what they say on New World, Amberly?! "Claws! Claws!"). He said that that was OK too, but that if i ever started arguing with them I should check in for a possible increase in my medication. A word to the wise!


if you argue with a male mantis, you may win, but a female.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## agent A (Aug 22, 2011)

you know you love mantises when you crawl out a window at school in 5th grade to catch a male chinese mantis

and as your mom lectures you about not crawling out windows you think "too bad I didn't have a container to put him in"


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 23, 2011)

You know you're totally ADDICTED to mantids, when:

1) You begin referring to your children's age by "L2, L3, L5..."

2) You research how to raise the most disgusting &amp; annoying creatures, just to feed your addictions.

3) You lose count of exactly how many species you have/have had.

4) You start fantasizing about your spouse/significant other with raptorial arms...and shuddering.

5) You inadvertently let slip to some very un-understanding relatives that you BREED roaches in your house, and then try to quickly cover that up by saying, "but it's to feed the mantises!" :blink: (Bonus points if you can covertly stomp a stray roach &amp; not have them notice while they're there.)

6) You can't go on vacation, because you can't bear the thought of "who will take care of my bugs?"

7) Even your most understanding friends &amp; relatives call you "weird", so you have to find new friends, at specialty forums online.  

8) You're waiting for a large tax/bonus check and already "window shopping" for your next mantids...calculating the your order to get the most bang for your buck.

9) You begin wearing mantis jewelry &amp; start up conversations with cashiers about mantises, just to "feel them out" for a potential fellow mantis enthusiast.

10) You read any or all of these and, rather than laugh, you think "Gosh, I can say 'yep, done it!' to almost all of them!"

*Bonus Points* You know you're totally addicted to mantids when....YOU START A BUSINESS JUST TO SUPPORT YOUR HABIT (and to give a plausible reason as to why you have so many!) :whistling: 

:clap: 

-Carey Kurtz-

www.mantispets.com


----------



## Malti (Aug 23, 2011)

/\/\ guess yesterday I was thinking on the bonus bit... :lol:


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 23, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> You know you're totally ADDICTED to mantids, when:
> 
> 1) You begin referring to your children's age by "L2, L3, L5..."
> 
> ...


I'm totally #2, DEFINITELY #6, and the last half of #9. :lol:


----------



## blind_angel16 (Aug 24, 2011)

You know you like mantids when...

...you refuse to kill any insect because you see it as "potential food" (no, not for you :lol: ).

You know you like mantids when...

...you see an insect outside and you think to yourself (or even say out loud), I wonder if *insert name of mantis here* would like to eat that?


----------



## agent A (Aug 24, 2011)

blind_angel16 said:


> ...you see an insect outside and you think to yourself (or even say out loud), I wonder if *insert name of mantis here* would like to eat that?


I do that a lot, even at school I'll catch things and save it for when I go home, even if the only thing I have to put it in is my locker


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Aug 24, 2011)

I always make sure i have at least 1 container with me at all times, especially when i walk my dog at night. I catch a lot of moths that way. When i walk him in the mornings i always find flys by the garbage as well. Just FYI the little plastic containers from gumball machines fit in pockets quiet well. :lol: My girlfriend always says i love my mantids more than her, and that could never be true.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 24, 2011)

Agree with all of you. This hobby is addictive!


----------



## Malti (Aug 26, 2011)

when in your room you find crickets, mealworms, and weavils running around...and no stomping, just put back in their place :lol:


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 26, 2011)

Malti said:


> when in your room you find crickets, mealworms, and weavils running around...and no stomping, just put back in their place :lol:


That's me! :lol:


----------



## Malti (Aug 26, 2011)

and my cat has a personal, indoor hunting ground...


----------



## Malti (Aug 27, 2011)

when you wake up on a non-working day at 6 o'clock even if parcel service is between 8am-12pm...


----------



## Malti (Aug 27, 2011)

when a shipment of mantids arrive, and you find out only 1 made it...devastated to say the least. I almost feel like crying


----------

